# Team 4 hr Enduro at Lucky Bob"s May 18th



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Lucky bob’s 4 hour h.o. Enduro 


sunday may 18th 


brass key at 8:00(49th & forest home) 


open at 9:00 


tech at 11:00 race at 12:00 


race will be run on the 


21st century, bonsai &wiz track 





super stock 





two person teams, $15.00 per person 


15 min. Heats 


2 min. Intermission 


drivers will change after 1/2 of heat!!! 


1st place $100.00 


2nd place $80.00 


3rd place $40.00 


payout guaranteed with 8 teams!!!


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

If you have questions or want to enter your team call Lucky Bob's at 1 414 327 4003.


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

6 teams in-- max of 12 allowed. Some still forming.


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

We ended up with 9 teams. Ran 15min per lane across all 3 tracks. Only one car between the 2 drivers, we switched at the 7 1/2 min mark. Here are the results:

1st Place-- Brian Fleishman-Joe Kloskey---3069.43
2nd place--Lucky Bob--Mo Hood------------3046.17
3rd place-- Bill Armour--Mo Money---------3035.15
4th place--Bob Colleran--Tom Kirchen-----2995.97
5th Place--Rick Derosa--Jim McKinney-----2706.53
6th Place--Dave Doxtator--Miah Doxtator--2466.89
7th Place--Ron And Duane------------------2440.71
8th Place--Dean Schober--Bill Macy--------2334.77
9th Place--Bryan Thompson--Jim Keen----2078.39


Thanks to Lucky Bob for Hosting!
Congrats to Brian and Joe on the Win.

Everyone had a good time with a few broken cars thrown in as well as blisters.
If you look at the margin of victory between 1st and 2nd it was less than 2 laps per lane.
Another one is being planned for later in the year with a slightly different format


----------

